# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A do të martoheshit me dikë që ka përkatësi tjetër fetare?

## engjulli_peje^

Cfare mendoni per keto martesa?
Tani qe feja eshte bere "mode" a duhet te ndodhin keto?
Nese po, atehere a duhet qe njeri prej partnereve te Nderroj ne fene e tjetrit, apo secili ta mbaje te veten?
Femijet ciles fe duhet t'i perkisinin? Fese te se Babait apo të së Mamas?
Apo duhet lihen qe te percaktohen vete?
A do ishit martuar ju me dike te nje feje tjeter?

----------


## Marijuana85

Nese te dy  palet nuk e kan "problem" fejen , ok me doket gje e mire ...
sa per femij, mendoj se eshte me mire ta percakton aj vet.

Per pyetjen e fundit, nuk e dij ... se pari duhet mu dashuru, akoma nuk me ka bere vaki ... 
Po ti Miri ? qka thua ?

----------


## *suada*

> Cfare mendoni per keto martesa?
> Tani qe feja eshte bere "mode" a duhet te ndodhin keto?
> Nese po, atehere a duhet qe njeri prej partnereve te Nderroj ne fene e tjetrit, apo secili ta mbaje te veten?
> Femijet ciles fe duhet t'i perkisinin? Fese te se Babait apo të së Mamas?
> Apo duhet lihen qe te percaktohen vete?
> A do ishit martuar ju me dike te nje feje tjeter?


Sipas meje nuk duhet ti japim fjalen 'mode' fese. Feja mund te nderrohet nqs partneri don. Une do te  rrespektoja fene e partnerit edhe do te doja qe ai te rrespektonte timen. Nqs do te doja te nderroj fene, mund ta nderroj jo per hir te partnerit por nqs une pranoj fene tjeter. Ne fund te fundit nje Zot eshte. Per sa i perket partnerit,edhe pse ka fe tjeter per mua nuk do te kishte rendesi!!!

----------


## Marijuana85

> Ne fund te fundit nje Zot eshte!!!


Bashkohem me mendimin tend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> Nese te dy  palet nuk e kan "problem" fejen , ok me doket gje e mire ...
> sa per femij, mendoj se eshte me mire ta percakton aj vet.
> 
> Per pyetjen e fundit, nuk e dij ... se pari duhet mu dashuru, akoma nuk me ka bere vaki ... 
> Po ti Miri ? qka thua ?


Mendimi im?

Saper fene Se kam Problem, Se ka Vdek Fanatizmi,
Thesht desha te shohe Mendimet e njerzve.

----------


## Apollyon

Sme shko ne menje ta pys se ciles fe i perket.

Budalliqe.

----------


## YaSmiN

Nuk do me bente pershtypje feja tek nje njeri fare.Rendesi ka qe me njeri-tjetrin te respektonim fete e secilit.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Feja ska ndiku fare te un , dhe sdo jet kurr nje penges ne te ardhmen ne asgje ..

----------


## jesu

> Cfare mendoni per keto martesa?
> Tani qe feja eshte bere "mode" a duhet te ndodhin keto?
> Nese po, atehere a duhet qe njeri prej partnereve te Nderroj ne fene e tjetrit, apo secili ta mbaje te veten?
> Femijet ciles fe duhet t'i perkisinin? Fese te se Babait apo të së Mamas?
> Apo duhet lihen qe te percaktohen vete?
> A do ishit martuar ju me dike te nje feje tjeter?


Se pari fete jane nje politike lindur e krujuar nga vete ne njerezit.
Zoti eshte nje per te gjithe!!!
Personalisht po do martohesha, shume pak me interesin c;far feje do kete bashkeshorti im, ajo c'ka me intereson eshte personaliteti dhe karakteri i tij peronale etj...qe s'kane lidhe apsolutisht me fene.
Femijet?  Personalsht do ty tregoja se jemi te barabarte dhe se Zoti eshte nje, se fundi zgjedhja ngelet e tyre.

----------


## friendlyboy1

jo nuk do martohesha me ndonje myslymane qoft edhe shqiptare, sepse natyra dhe kultura jan shum te ndryshme

----------


## Jack Watson

Lol, jam 100 perqind i sigurt qe nuk do te me binte ndermend ta pyesja car feje je.

----------


## EDUARDI

Per kte teme dua te them vetem dicka
Qe un do te kaloj jeten me vajzen qe do zgjedh dhe jo me fene e saj


Patjeter qe do martohesha.


Edi...

----------


## [Perla]

Brezi yne nuk ben dallime por familja ne plane te pare thote " mjafton te shkoni mire e te doni njeri tjetrin " por sikur te ishte i te njejtit besim mire do ishte .

Personalisht jam rritur ne nje familje e te 2 prinderit te krishtere , nuk bej dallime ndermjet feve dhe pse  na pelqen apo jo disa ndryshime ekzistojne, jo ne te gjitha rastet normale.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ore ca temash hapni.

Pse Jo???

Une zgjedh njeriun qe do kaloj jeten edhe jo Hoxhen apo Priftin.

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Nuk ka rendesi feja por rendesi ka dashuria*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Temës i bashkangjita edhe një sondazh!


Ju uroj diskutim të mbarë.

----------


## ^AngeL^

une personalisht nuk besoj ne fe, nese partneri im do te besonte nen je fe tjeter sma mer mendja se do te ishte problem, apsolutisht jo qe une do te behesha fetare, edhe nese partneri do te ishte fetar i tmerrshem as qe behet fjal qe do martohesha me te.
nese do ishte besmitar i mesem i krishtere ose orthodoks nuk e kam problem, por nese do te ishte Islam sa me pak te besoj ose te jete i dhene pas fese aq me mire.
sa per femijet une si nene,kam detyren time ti mesoj te miren dhe te keqen,dhe te jene te kulturuar / edukuar. sa per fene ato kur te rriten mund te zgjedhin vete,sdo ja u mbush mendjen me budalliqe qe ne femijeri dhe ti le me kriza mendore.

----------


## [Perla]

^AngeL^ ne Shqiperi fatkeqesisht vazhdojne te behen dallime ...... Pasi dakort qe ti vete nuk ben dallim, por nqs martohesh te duhet e mbeshtetja e familjes dhe ka familje ku prinderit nuk miratojne pasi akoma vazhdojne te kene  'prapambetje' kulturore lidhur me kete teme.

----------


## Nyx

Nuk do ishte aspak problem, pasi un nuk besoj ne ndonje fe. Secili ka menyren e vet te te besuarit ne Zot, dhe tek e fundit ai eshte nje per te gjithe, kshuqe pak rendesi ka per mua nqs partneri im ka nje perkatesi tjeter fetare. Zgjidhja ideale do te ishte nje ateis :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Per mua nuk do te ishte aspak probel feja. Eshte e padrejte madje sipas mendimit tim nqs nje dashuri do te ndahej nga feja. Zoti ka porositur njerezit, ne secilen prej feve qe sot ekzistojne, qe te dhurojne sa me shume dashuri. Dhe nisur nga kjo, per mua nuk ka asnje problem perkatesia fetare ne nje lidhje dashurie qe mund te perfundoje deri ne martese.

----------

